# Looking for History



## Vixen G (13 February 2022)

Does anyone know Ellie?

Have been trying for a long time to find out about Ellie's past, I know her two last owners but I don't know anything before that!

Ellie was a 13.3/14 hh piebald cob mare and would probably be in her twenties possible thirties.

Unfortunately, I had to have her put to sleep in 2015  

She had no microchip when I got her and is believed to be originally from Wales. I managed to contact a L, Hinds and the vets email address found in her passport but the vets info did not match Ellie and the Miss L, Hinds I found did not recognise her either.

Would love to know good or bad! 

Thank you


----------



## Catbird (16 February 2022)

Was she passported as Knockbrak Ellie?


----------



## Vixen G (16 February 2022)

Catbird said:



			Was she passported as Knockbrak Ellie?
		
Click to expand...

No just says Ellie in her passport.


----------

